# new member



## rolling hillbilly (Oct 27, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. Im new to jets, got my first this summer and love it. I live in southern Alberta and am lucky enough to live near the junction of two major rivers so I can drive an hour and boat in 3 different rivers, Oldman, Bow and through the forks into the South Saskatchewan, kind of awesome to be able to stand with my feet in two rivers and my nose in the third. some great boating, beautiful scenery, and fantastic fishing in all 3 rivers. Im running an 18 foot crestliner with a 40 horse Johnson.


----------



## Brine (Oct 27, 2012)

welcome aboard rh.

Looking forward to some pics of your scenery. =D>


----------



## Kevin Turner (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome aboard! I've spent a little time up your way runn' the Upper Red Deer and the Bow. All I can say is...WOW!


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2012)

:WELCOME: Aboard man!


----------



## rolling hillbilly (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will post pics here and there, I tend to take a lot  I got into our Lake sturgeon tagging program this year so Im hoping to get a lot more of them with the boat, I tend to fish a lot. Ok a whole lot !! I was hoping to get a few more days on the river but weve had quite a bit of ice chunks floating around, if it warms up later this week I may give it another go, if not I will be anxiously awaiting the ice so I can start ice fishing again!


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Saw some of your youtube videos...that's some beautiful terrain you're running.


----------

